# 92g LTT battlesights sight picture?



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I've been shooting a 92g elite LTT with the blacked out rear battlesight for a couple of months now. I'm doing ok except for more precise/longer shots because I don't really have a reference point on the rear sight. My elevation suffers if I don't pay very close attention. I'm going to use sight paint to add a line to the back sight and I'm assuming it should be dead in the middle of the notch. Does anyone have a reason it should be higher or lower than the middle? I can always redo it but I prefer to get it right the first time. Also, I'm going put a dab of fluorescent/glowing orange paint on the front tip of the orange fiber optic rod in the front sight to help it grab/hold more light. Anyone have input on that?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The better way to increase light through the fiber is to replace the fiber, cut it a hair longer on the muzzle end and when you melt it l, leave a larger "blob" at the end. You can also take a razor and carefully flatten the top of the rod and give it more surface area.

Not sure if the paint will work, but it's worth a try.

How far are you shooting that you need to alter typical elevation?



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not like an all black rear sight either. When I get a gun with 1, I always replace it


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the tip about the fiber optic- I'll use it for sure. I'm not shooting long distances. The problem is that I'm used to a 3dot so the blacked out rear just throws me a little. I can shoot fine with it but I'm better with a 3dot because I'm used to it. I thought that since all my guns are 3dot, why not add dots or lines on the back and keep all my rear sights approximately the same. My thought is that consistent sights=consistent shots.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prefer trijicon night sights on my Berettas. Even in the day times - those bright white circles stand out even more than the factory, 3 dot (white) dots. Even if you don't use the gun at night - they make it much easier to shoot in the day time (IMHO).

I've owned like 28 Beretta 92 variants over 25+ years. Almost all of them had night sights put on them.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I'd put a 3 dot on it if that's what you're used to. Keep everything consistent. When things go south fast there's no time for your brain to adjust to whatever you're shooting that day.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm pretty much always shooting this gun now but 2 months into it, I'm still not as comfortable as I was with 3dot(years of 3dot!)so I'm gonna put a new rear on or add some dots(I have paint).I WILL shoot other guns but I try my best to ONLY shoot what I carry. I'm always amazed at people who are constantly switching their carry guns or setup and wondering why they aren't as good with gun A as they are with gun B so they go and grab gun C out of their safe to see if its the gun. Repetition is the key to speed and accuracy. Its hard to be your best when you keep switching things. For me it is, anyway. Keeping things simple and consistent is an easy way to avoid headaches down the road so before this blacked out rear gets burned into my brain permanently, I'm putting dots on the back. Thanks for all the input, guys.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thinking about it, I found it really easy to shoot with the 2 dot snowman setup when I was younger. That setup isn't as common on civilian pistols and it never crossed my mind to just go back to that on all my Berettas. They all have the groove marked on the back sight (exept for the LTT)so it would be easy. I can approximate that on the blacked out battlesight easily. May do it first... choices, choices..


----------

